# What Species is it that lays fertile ooths with no mating?



## ZoeRipper (Nov 27, 2009)

I remember reading about it, but now I can't find it anywhere!

Yes Rick, I used the search feature and came up with nadda.

I'm positive someone will know.

Will you guys help me out?


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2009)

The brunners mantis is one. I have two ooths for sale right now. There are a couple others but I can't recall their names.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 27, 2009)

For serious?

I wanna know how that works.

I mean, yeah I understand that they have the same genetics and stuff but women don't just randomly have babies that are female because that's what they are.

Unless you're that one broad who was a virgin and had a baby... You know who I'm talkin' about


----------



## massaman (Nov 27, 2009)

its some kind of genetics I think where certain species of insects do not require a male to fertilize a ooth but some regular species rarely produce offspring without mating as well!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 27, 2009)

Also egyptian pygmy mantis is known to do it occasionally - I have 1 parthenogenic adult female that hatched out of an unfertilzed ooth her virgin mom laid (her 2 sisters died).

She is an adult and I am hoping she lays a fertile ooth!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 27, 2009)

Man, that is so interesting.

Makes me wanna go back to school to be an entomologist!


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2009)

With the brunners it is an all the time thing. There are actually no males. Every individual is a female.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> With the brunners it is an all the time thing. There are actually no males. Every individual is a female.


... Seriously?

So they're like, the amazons of the insect world?


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> ... Seriously?So they're like, the amazons of the insect world?


Yep. No such thing as a male brunners.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yep. No such thing as a male brunners.


That's... Crazy.

Now I want one.


----------



## bassist (Nov 27, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> That's... Crazy.Now I want one.


Only problem with them is it takes I think around 6-9 months to hatch and they have low hatch rates.


----------



## massaman (Nov 27, 2009)

Well Rick told me you can prob get their ooth to hatch all out at once if you keep the ooth in the fridge for 6 weeks or so I am going to try this with the one that I bought and see if I can get more then one to hatch at once!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 27, 2009)

Deff tell how it goes, with pics preferably!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got some gals starting to pop out. Very excited.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 27, 2009)

As the internet says, Pix or it didn't happen!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha, will take some when they're finished.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 27, 2009)

I wanna see hatch-age!


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2009)

bassist said:


> Only problem with them is it takes I think around 6-9 months to hatch and they have low hatch rates.


They have low hatch rates because the ooth is tiny.



ZoeRipper said:


> That's... Crazy.Now I want one.


I have two ooths available.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 28, 2009)

How big are they?

Do you have any pictures in the photo forum of them?


----------



## massaman (Nov 28, 2009)

this is what the ooth looks like and they got very small raptorial arms!







Brunners Ooth


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 28, 2009)

I meant the ooths, Massaman.

I know what the mantids look like.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> I meant the ooths, Massaman. I know what the mantids look like.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 28, 2009)

Rick said:


>


They are small!

Bigger than the s carolina though, I think.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 28, 2009)

Uh, no. Definitely not bigger than S. carolina. It's about as large as P. virescens, maybe a bit larger, perhaps like M. paykulli ooth.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 28, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Uh, no. Definitely not bigger than S. carolina. It's about as large as P. virescens, maybe a bit larger, perhaps like M. paykulli ooth.


Then I have a seriously TINY S. carolina ooth... .___.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 28, 2009)

Doesn't sound right.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Then I have a seriously TINY S. carolina ooth... .___.


It is about half size, hence why I was selling it so cheap. You should still get 30+ nymphs.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 28, 2009)

Ahh but even so, half the size is still larger than a Brunner's ooth, isnt it?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> It is about half size, hence why I was selling it so cheap. You should still get 30+ nymphs.


Ohh, I understand.

It is seriously cute, I attached it to a twig with superglue.

You can see pics in my albums


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Ahh but even so, half the size is still larger than a Brunner's ooth, isnt it?


Yes. All the ooths from that female were wide and shorter than normal.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yes. All the ooths from that female were wide and shorter than normal.


Yeah, figured.


----------



## Ghozt (Aug 23, 2010)

i had a mio mantis lay 8 fertile ooths with out sexing


----------

